

Man accidentally drops first iPhone 6 on live TV - theoutlander
http://ftw.usatoday.com/2014/09/iphone-6-break-opening-live-tv-fall-australia-video

======
theoutlander
How ironic that this guy is famous overnight because of this incident. His
twitter is bombarded now.

